# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > VB.NET > سوال: پيدا كردن password ادمين و يوزر در شبكه داخلي

## Afshin160

سلام ....
من دونبال روشي براي پيدا كردن password admin و password user ( پسورد كامپوتر در شبكه) هستم ...
يه كد يا راهنمايي براي شروع كارم هم خوبه ... چون اطلا" در اين رابطه اطلاعي ندارم و نمي دونم بايد از كجا شروع كنم ...

راستي داشت يادم ميرفت يه برنامه در VB6 پيدا كردم كه همين كارو ميكنه ولي من net. مي خوام ...براتون فايلشو گذاشتم و نام برنامه نويس در راهنماش هست و منبع آن هم همين سايت بوده در قسمت vb....


با كمال تشكر 
افشين 160

----------


## Afshin160

سلام...
بابا فكر نكنم خيلي هم سخت باشه .... چون به صورت vb6 موجوده...
پس حداقل يه چند تا سوال ديكه ...:
1- آيا مي توان كد هاي vb6 رو به vb.net تبديل كرد..؟ اگر آره ... راهنمايي كنيد ...؟
2- آيا مي توان از طريق برنامه اي  فايل هاي exe ساخته شده با vb را كد يابي كرد .. يعني به سورس برنامه دسترسي پيدا كرد...؟

----------

